# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Animoji, memoji, avatars, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Use Animoji on your iPhone X and iPad Pro

Use Memoji on your iPhone X or iPad Pro

iPhone X, smartphone

----------


## Airicist

The Messages app on the iPhone X introduces face-tracking emoji called "Animoji" (animated emoji), using Face ID.

"Apple announces Animoji, animated emoji for iPhone X"

by Tom Warren
September 12, 2017


Article "I invented iPhone X Animoji Karaoke … You’re welcome, world"

November 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to use animoji on on iPhone X

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Animated emojis -- animojis -- are exclusive to the iPhone X, thanks to the front-facing True Depth camera Apple uses for facial recognition. Here's how to spice up your conversations with these funny faces.


"Here's what you need to know about animoji"
Like it or not, animojis are a hit.

by Jason Cipriani
November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

You will be able to turn yourself into an Emoji with Apple's Memoji

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> Ever wanted an emoji that looks like you? Well soon you will be able to make one thanks to Apple's new Memoji feature.

----------


## Airicist

Apple’s Memoji brings an animated "you" to your iPhone

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> Apple  showcased a big update to Animojis today, adding a human look called Memoji alongside tongue detection on the silly iPhone X animals. You’ll be able to customize your face to an almost startling amount of detail, changing a lot more than just hair styles, allowing users to dial in an intense amount of detail.


"Apple’s Memoji brings an animated you to your iPhone"

by Lucas Matney
June 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Apple's new Memoji customization works in iOS 13"
Apple added new hairstyles, headwear, piercings and makeup to make your iPhone's Memoji avatars look more like you.

by KatieE Conner
June 3, 2019

----------

